# I just ran into $1000 USD, what should I change?



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, so I got a scholarship that isn't required to be used for academic purposes, and next semester is already going to be paid for without this money. And as a few people know, I'm going for a decent ninja-bike build. (all black)

Here are the current stats for my build (I plan to build it in a few weeks when a few things come in via the mail) Buttttttttttt........... With this $1000.... (if I plan to spend it all on the bike, or maybe just some of it...) What do you think I should do?

I know most people say "Wheels First" yet, I live in West Virginia. The roads are ranked like 48th worst in the USA for road cycling. They're pretty crappy in my own opinion too... I need a stronger wheel, and I feel these will do well. (unless I can stay under $500 for a significantly better wheelset)


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

invest your money and save for much better wheels. Wheels will make a difference you can feel. Good wheels will save you more weight. Good wheels can go with you if you decide to upgrade your bike at some future time. I ride some in WVa (I'm from Va) and in the mountains my best wheels by far are Edge 2.38 rims on a DTSwiss 240 hub and areolite spokes. Light strong good in gusty winds and a good brake surface. Plenty stiff for climbing out of the saddle. If you want to save coin and prefer alumnium do the same build with Velocity rims. Last word on wheels is to go tubular, WVa has some bad potholes and pinch flats are not an issue with tubulars and IMO safer on mountain descents as they tend to go flat slowly as opposed to the big bang you get with clinchers


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Same answer as over at Weight Weenies. Upgrade your wheels. EC90's for about $1,000 on Ebay.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Same answer as over at Weight Weenies. Upgrade your wheels. EC90's for about $1,000 on Ebay.


Chainlove had them for $800


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

If you haven't got the Rival already, go for RED. It can go with you also.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

If you're really intent on keeping the wheels, as you mention, dump the seat and seat post. Replacing them with an SLR and lightweight carbon seatpost of your choice will save about 1/2 pound for $400-500.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Wheelsets are sounding very tempting. What are some well established/tested options for clincher wheelsets under or around 1500g? Ksyrium sl's? Dura Ace Wheelset (non carbon)? 

Custom wheelsets? I''d definitely have a lbs build them, but the options out there are endless... What are some pointers here for clincher?

Sticking with neuvation.... I could easily get a tubular set of C50's for under $700. Of course now, I'm just speaking out loud. There are way too many options when talking about wheels :eek6: :confused5:


----------

